# Dealing with dust



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

My table has pretty good dust collection, but I was wondering if anyone has had good luck with a particular style of dust mask or respirator. The biggest problem I have is on humid days dust masks make my glasses fog up.

Any advice would be apreciated.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Try cleaning your glasses with an anti-fog cloth specificaly made for eye glasses.
Available at vision centers.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Or you can use the new Vacume system from Oak-Park.com, it will remove all the dust from the router table. 










http://ca.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=VP04--&ref=cad12.html
Canadian Ordering ( more information )

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=VS04--
US Ordering ( more information )


----------



## Hollis (Sep 13, 2004)

I use the Trend Airshield since I do a lot of wood turning also. It seals around your whole face and blows filtered air down across your face. This air movement eliminates fogging of the glasses.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

In your opinion, does it work well enough to justify the expense? Also, did you have to get extra battery packs, or does the one included pack work well enough?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Hollis (Sep 13, 2004)

If you plan to use it for more than 4 hours a day, you will need the extra battery pack. I am often in my shop for more than 4 hours but I don't need the airshield on the entire time. I tried the Dust-B-Gone mask among others but I didn't like breathing into it, I just find it uncomfortable. I personally think the airshield is worth the expense, since I do a lot of turning, because there is no such thing as adequate dust collection on a lathe.


----------



## Nailhead David (Sep 11, 2004)

Where can I get info. on Trend Airshield. Never heard of it before. Thanks David


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is a site that will help you

http://search.netscape.com/ns/boomf...l=http://www.airwareamerica.com/airshield.htm


----------



## phillip keller (Jan 18, 2006)

I had same problem then hooked router table to collector and took box fan with duct taped furnace filter on it and blows from router table away from me so even if some gets by filter it goes away from me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Try the links below for more info

http://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/html/airshield.htm
http://www.trendairshield.com/
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4923

Reviews Below
http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/readarticle.pl?dir=turning&file=articles_522.shtml
http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/pdfs.php

Bj


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

kp91 said:


> My table has pretty good dust collection, but I was wondering if anyone has had good luck with a particular style of dust mask or respirator. The biggest problem I have is on humid days dust masks make my glasses fog up.
> 
> Any advice would be apreciated.



Yes I have the best dust mask around, Or at least I think so It is the (northCFR-1 dust mask with 21 filters-117003)I think you can get to the web by typing www.northCFR-1with21filters.com If you can't get it I will try to fine the web for you OK.But I have glasses and they never get foged up. It is just a great mask. Learning herb


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

A dust mask/respirator with the exhaust valve will help stop fogging of your glasses.


----------

